# custom seats



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

has any one done anything custom with there seats if so i would like to see


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brutewise did (HL forum) Someone here has custom backrest cover, but I cant remember who it was...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i zip tied a boat seat to the back rack. that's pretty custom


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phIshy said:


> i zip tied a boat seat to the back rack. that's pretty custom


 :rockn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

phIshy said:


> i zip tied a boat seat to the back rack. that's pretty custom


Sounds like some good ole ******* enginering.....:lol:


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

phIshy said:


> i zip tied a boat seat to the back rack. that's pretty custom


you should take a pic and put it in the how to section lol.


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's my seat that Mark had made and i got it from him.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what does it say on the back sides? southern swamp boyz?


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

superbogger750 said:


> Here's my seat that Mark had made and i got it from him.


 

where can I get orange plastics like that


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks nice!! Liken the Orange.:scratchchin:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you can no longer get those. they were a short run made and sold by mike penland.
i think only 50 were made.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Why do you want a seat with Obamas picture on it?


----------



## powerstroker24 (Jul 27, 2009)

^ Aint right,lol ^


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

linkage said:


> where can I get orange plastics like that


 

Like said above there are no more being sold there wasnt but 25 sets ever made.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

ok im getting a seat made i stole the gorilla face idea sorry thought it looked so cool in the seat


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

want to sell them?


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Who ever wants to get a seat done you need to PM Brutewise on Highlifter and tell him that you need to know were he got the Brute and Can Am seat made,he will take care of you.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

ok im getting one made im excited about it cant wait to show it off i have a local guy doing it for me


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

waiting to see pics when you get them


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i will post asap


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

30backs said:


> i will post asap


Tick, Tock, Tick, Tock......

Ready ta see what you done did:rockn:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

it will be similar to marks seat but a little different it will be team green for sure:nutkick::nutkick:


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

dude got done with my buddy's seat before mine so thought i would show it going to post some more pics later mine should be done by next weekend i hope


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Can't see anything..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

not showing pics???


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i think i got it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that a sharp bike 30backs!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice bike, and seat!! Making me wanna see about something like that, not that design, but that seat really sets the rest off...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks real good


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> that a sharp bike 30backs!


yheah those silverbacks are sweet


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

what is the foam pad for???


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

a local guy in warner robins georgia makes these seats and they r very good quality marine vinyl when we load yo on the trailer the rack touches the gate trying to save the red coating from rubbing off


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

wth. how does the trailer gate hit the rack before it hits that pipe


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thats a new pipe just forgot to take the pad off


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! :rockn:


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks really good, how do you like that gorilla lift


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Go get her dirty...


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

we hope to go on one more ride before the east coast mud nats


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

my material came in should not be long now before i have my seat


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

so its been 3 weeks and still no seat kind of feel like the guy is dragging his feet a little


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

go put a foot in his ars ..............


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

trying to stay level headed need my seat


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

this is what i always tell people that i've got a big ride this weekend that i have to have it asap.... sometime it works sometimes it don't


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i hope he will come around went and seen it last night he is making progress and i think its going to look awesome but i would like to ride this weekend


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

30 tell him you need is ASAP so you can make the trip to MS for the MIMB ride.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i would like to make it out there but dont see it happening with the east coast mud nationals in 2 weeks


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

i got it... kind of reminds me of brutewise's seat


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

what yall think


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

superbogger750 said:


> Here's my seat that Mark had made and i got it from him.


they look real similar


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, glad to see you got it back


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks glad to have it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks bad ***!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man that think is pimp i like it son......


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

it turned out real good i think


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He did a good job, looks good :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i like it. how far off are the green colors in person?


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

LOoking good there cheif. I like it better than the wise seat. More sharp looking


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

been wanting to get mine done. Darn limb STOBBED a hole in my seat. just not sure what i am wanting to do. Not a Gorrilla head though.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

the color is not off to bad in person


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks Nice 30backs...

are you racing at the east coast Nats??? 
If I get mine back in time i will be there racing....look me up. my Brute is Snow Camo....not alot of them around.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

never raced before might be something new i would like to try it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

30backs said:


> never raced before might be something new i would like to try it


You will love it and be hooked. Its so much fun :rockn:


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Your seat turned out real good! Looks like it was worth the wait..


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks really good.


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

anybody who wants a seat pm me for info


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how much was it, or did you already say?


----------

